# When did BB30a become a "thing"?



## multirider (Nov 5, 2007)

I'm planning to purchase a power meter for my SuperSix. Probably a Quarq. Need to figure out if my bike has a BB30 or a BB30a. Did some web searching yesterday, earliest references to BB30a are from 2014. But I found a reference from 2/2016 saying BB30a was new. So that shook my confidence.

I went to the Cannondale web site, found the archives, looked through the road bike catalogs, and they all list the BB as a BB30, all the way up to the current models. So that was not helpful.

My SuperSix is a 2012. Non-EVO. Is it likely to be a BB30? or might it be a BB30a?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going from memory but I think BB30a first showed up on the Synapse in 2014. I remember a bike show video showing it's introduction.

You can safely assume a 2012 SS is plain old BB30.

Or just measure it. BB30 is 68 mm wide.


----------



## aussie_yeti (Feb 9, 2006)

The difference between the 2 is 5mm additional shell width on the non-drive side for the 'a' version.

Any 30mm spindle Quarq is compatible with both. There is a 5mm spacer on the non-drive side.

You install the crankset as it comes into bb30/pf30 (what you have)

If it was bb30a/pf30a you simply remove the 5mm spacer then install as per the instructions.

bb30a/pf30a came onto SuperSix EVO HM in 2016 and SuperSix EVO in 2017.


----------

